# Kaufberatung - Suche einen Wlan Router mit 24V Stromversorgung



## gorx (24 Oktober 2012)

Ich Verwende den "*S7-LAN Connector*" von Process Informatik. Nun ist mir die Idee gekommen einfach einen kleinen Wlan Router zusätzlich anzuschließen. Somit hätte ich wunderbar die Möglichkeit Kabellos zu Programmieren .

Leider werde ich nicht fündig. Da nicht in jedem Schaltschrank 230V sind für ein Netzteil. Suche ich einen Kompakten Wlan Router mit 24V Stromversorgung.

Eventuell jemand eine Empfehlung oder sogar selber im Einsatz 



PS: Von PI gibt es zwar einen Wlan Bridge allerdings sind mir dafür 250€ zu teuer...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

die 24 V haben normalerweise nur die industriellen
Varianten, vielleicht von Moxa. 

Andererseits: 250 EUR investieren, inkl. vernünftigem
Hersteller-Support ... Du kannst ja selbst ausrechnen,
wie lange Du Dich mit einem Billigteil herumärgern 
kannst, bis 250 EUR verbraten sind.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Oktober 2012)

Ich würde auf die 24V verzichten und eher in ein Verlängerungskabel investieren, das 
kommt in Summe Preiswerter. Schau mal hier, nach lesen des Beitrages hab ich mir sofort
den Asus bestellt...

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/55090-WLAN-gt-LAN-Routen?highlight=Asus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich würde auf die 24V verzichten und eher in ein Verlängerungskabel investieren, das
> kommt in Summe Preiswerter. Schau mal hier, nach lesen des Beitrages hab ich mir sofort
> den Asus bestellt...
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/55090-WLAN-gt-LAN-Routen?highlight=Asus




Danke für den Link, den habe ich vorhin gesucht und 
nicht gefunden.

Du benötigst daher keinen Client sondern einen Access 
Point. Ich ändere mal den oberen Beitrag.


----------



## gorx (15 November 2012)

Habe mir letzendlich den "TP-Link TL-MR3040" geholt.

Wlan Router mit integrierter Batterie. Hält gut 5 Stunden auch ohne Stromversorgung durch . In Verbindung mit dem Process Informatik S7 Lan Adapter und dem Direktreiber, funktioniert das kabellose Programmieren wunderbar :TOOL:


----------

